
Food delivery and valet parking startups are turning out to be 'donkeys - jaoued
http://www.businessinsider.com/analyst-startups-are-turning-out-to-be-donkeys-not-unicorns-2016-3
======
pink_dinner
It reminds me of Webvan all over again (the first time all of these food
delivery startups failed).

Food delivery is extremely difficult to get right. You needs lots of money in
the beginning and the shipping routes need to be really efficient.

I have no comment on Valet parking startups, but it doesn't seem like a very
profitable space, especially when VC wants a 10X ROI.

